# Like Netflix, but all dog training videos!



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm intrigued...


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow--tempting! I would note it says it ships from Washington which is not a big deal for me, but I imagine it is something to consider the further you are away because it will take longer to send and receive dvds.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

That's pretty cool


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

That was dangerous. THANKs for sharing! I've loved the videos on demand from clean run because I'm notorious for buying stuff and then watching it once or twice and it sits forever... so this could be fabulous for me. 


But... I don't have a lot of free time now!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

A conversation with myself. 

"I'll exercise some of that self control I work so hard to train the dogs. I'll wait three months, I'll be less busy then and will have more time to view. It'll be a great reward for surviving until then"

"Well... if I sign up now, I can reinforce my working and studying and those behaviors by watching the videos right after I finish those things ...or parts of... every day. That sounds good. I should do it now."

"And really, it's all wintery, better to be inside watching videos than in March when it's warm and muddy. Now DOES make sense."


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

thanks I have it bookmarked will be clearly thinking about this


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I always wished someone would start something like this. I just wish they had more titles geared towards competition obedience. I sent them a note that said if they added Janice Gunn and Bridget Carlsen's DVDs I would join.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I fogot to come update my last post...they responded to my email that they had already ordered those videos and they were on their way! I just joined today. I have Bridget Carlsen's videos first, then Janice Gunn's, then a gazillion others. I initially signed up for two discs a month, but about two minutes later upgraded to 3 discs. I'm so excited!!!

I think I will see if they want to get some Silvia Bishop DVD's next.

Thanks stephanie for sharing this with us.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I did four.... 

Impressed with the service. Not impressed with the products. So Im glad I didn't spend money to keep them forever (or re-sell!).


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

RedDogs said:


> I did four....
> 
> Impressed with the service. Not impressed with the products. So Im glad I didn't spend money to keep them forever (or re-sell!).


Which ones failed to "wow" you?


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

How does the service handle sets? Does it count a set as 1 disc or is each disc counted individually?


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Each disc in a set is counted individually. Which is sad. Because some of the sets have a LOT of discs. 

So I've been getting 1-2 out of a series....and then if I like it enough I'll do more...


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I signed up too. The service is very fast, I received my DVDs within 2 business days after ordering.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

it takes four days for them to get to me.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

What discs have you liked best for obedience? I'm joining. No more wasting time. Spring is here.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

It probably depends on your interests and what your skill area/set is....

I've watched about half of the obed ones (that's been my area-of-priority) and while I get pieces from everything and a better understanding of the obedience culture.... much of it is..um... not my thing.

What has been ridicously scary helpful.... Kathy Sdao's DVD set on cueing (IQ or I cue or something is the title). I'm going back through my obed cues and fine-tuning things and it's been hugely helpful!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I've basically signed up just to rent Janice Gunn's DVDs for the month at a bargain price of $10. I will try to take notes so that I don't have to re-rent or buy them. I plan to cancel my membership after a month. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

RedDogs said:


> What has been ridicously scary helpful.... Kathy Sdao's DVD set on cueing (IQ or I cue or something is the title). I'm going back through my obed cues and fine-tuning things and it's been hugely helpful!


LOVE HER! I got to go to her "I cue" seminar a couple years ago. Good stuff!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh I LOVE Bowwowflix! I moved up to the 4 disc at a time plan and I wish I could do more! Right now I'm going through Sandra Ladwig's series and I'm really enjoying it - I'm finding she has a lot of ideas I've never heard before.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I think I am going to sign up, there are a few DVDs I want to watch and I am sure I will find a lot more!


----------

